# Can a Betta be in a molly fry tank without any problems??



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 10g fry tank which is mostly molly fry and swordtail fry. I went to the LFS tonight and they some AWSOME beautiful looking bettas. I am just curious if I could put a betta in the 10g fry tank without any problems??? Thanks for the help!!! :!:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

uh... no... when i had my betta in with even medium sized fry he ate em and even bit off one of the heads! :x


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

Definitely not. Even adult mollies should not be left with baby mollies, as they will eat their own young.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Your Betta will love you.. and the fry until they are all gone because he will eat them.


RC


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

They're right ne fish that can fit in another fishs mouth i wouldnt put togethar same reason u seperated them from ther parents bcuz theyll eat em lol so y would a betta b diffirent if u want 2 sell them i wouldnt recommend putting in the betta if u could care less give ur betta a buffet of fry :rip:


----------

